# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Huher's bulking cycle

## Huher

Hello guys,

I've finished my previous cycle at the end of October. I'm basically on 250mg sust and 300mg eq since then and started 40mcg clen on 12th October and 100mcg t4 on 19th October. Not for cutting purposes. I'll stop the clen this weekend, and taper down the t4 to 50mcg then stop by the end of the next week to start my next cycle.
I'm planning to start it on next Monday (9th Dec).

The cycle
1-4 40mg dbol 
1-12 1000mg test e
1-12 750mg deca (maybe up that later to 900)
1-10 150mg ment
1-10 400mg mast e
Slin for 2x4 weeks with 4 weeks rest
Plan to take 0.5mg arimidex twice a week 

I'll pin quads 3 times a week (4ml each time)
I've managed to put my hands on some elite quality test e and deca that most pros use in my country.

Then I'll take a longer cruise period with sust and eq again

Stats
6' 1" tall and currently between 230-235lbs

My goal is to put on as much muscle as possible and get between 240-245lbs

Strength (not a goal at all, just to be able to present the strength gains)
Bp 290x6
Squat 485x6-7
Leg press 1200x8-10

Training routine
Monday heavy chest 5 exercises, 20-22 sets
Tuesday arms triceps 4 exercises, 16 sets, biceps 3 exercises 12-15 sets
Wednesday rest
Thursday chest-back supersets 4-4 exercises, 16-16 sets
Friday delts 2 exercises, 8 sets for each head
Saturday legs 5 exercises+calf, 25-6 sets
Sunday heavy back, 5 exercises+traps, 30 sets

Macros
Now
Protein 320g from dairy and meat (don't include protein from oats etc)
Ch 400g
Fat ~60g
Kcal ~3400
Will add 50g peanut butter ever day to these and up the ch with 30g so it will be
Protein 335g
Ch 435g
Fat ~85g
Kcal ~3850
I'll up that to 4000-4100 after 6-8 weeks if needed

Current morning form (a bit shy :Icon Rolleyes: )



Any opinions or pieces of advice is really appreciated! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Huher

We can say I'm kinda impatient..
First shot and 10mg dbol done today. :Evil2: 
Will taper up the dbol like 20mg tomorrow, then 30mg, then 40.

Day 1
Form

----------


## Obs

You look great man. You will get there. 
I just dont have much advice. 
I tgink low dose ment will blow you up.

----------


## Cuz

Following along brother looks like you’re starting off really well

----------


## kelkel

Should be interesting! Be Following.

----------


## Huher

Day 6

Already 3 pins in
Weight went up from 230.6 to 235.5
Strength just started to elevate a bit, a little bit fuller form, more and more crazy pumps
I feel ment has really fast and strong estrogenic effects, cus I feel really tired and moody all day since day 3
I will take my first 0.5mg of arimidex on day 7, and my plan is to take 1x0.5mg a week until 4th week to let estrogen rise, then up the dosage to 2x0.5mg

----------


## Huher

Day 11

Weight went up to 239, but the 0.5mg adex pushed down some water, so it got back to 235.5 with a fuller form. More veins started to appear 2 days ago, and muscles started to look harder.
Strength increases too, yesterday's best squats were 485x10 and 530x3 after 2 months without squats. 
I think things will start to get serious this week and next week, when the test and deca kicks in too.
Stopped the t4 yesterday.

----------


## kelkel

> Day 11
> 
> Weight went up to 239, but the 0.5mg adex pushed down some water, so it got back to 235.5 with a fuller form. More veins started to appear 2 days ago, and muscles started to look harder.
> Strength increases too, yesterday's best squats were 485x10 and 530x3 after 2 months without squats. 
> I think things will start to get serious this week and next week, when the test and deca kicks in too.
> Stopped the t4 yesterday.



Impressive squats!

----------


## Huher

Day 18

Weight is 240
Strength didn't really change
I don't know if it can be seen on the pictures, but fullness and roundness improved and there is some muscle gain too
Some of my gym mates thought I'm around week 6-8, because I changed a lot, and I can see it too. I look much wider and bigger. They also say that my legs' quality improved a lot.

That's fresh

----------


## Huher

Day 24

I don't know my current weight, but it was 241.6 yesterday.
I've improved mostly just in muscle quality in the first 2 weeks, but now I started to see some new level improvements in mass around 3 days ago. I think it might be the deca kicking in. I'm even fuller than last week, and feel much more 'bulky'. I'm not posting a progress pic now, I'm gonna wait a week or two, maybe I can come up with some greater changes then.
I'm not lean or anything, but veins appeared on my stomach, so it's getting interesting.

----------


## Huher

Day 27

Happy New Year everyone!

Current weight is 244.5, but it was even higher, 246 yesterday.
I don't know what happened, but strength started to rise quite rapidly. Maybe the deca kicked in fully, that's why my weight jumped 3-5 lbs in a few days and strength is increasing too. Btw today is the last day of dbol .

My original goal was to get between 240-245lbs, but I made it in less than 4 weeks, and there is at least another 8 to go.
New goal is to reach 250lbs. If I get to 250, I will take a short rest after the cycle and go for 260 in summer.
It's getting exciting :AaGreen22:

----------


## Cuz

How are you feeling on that cycle? Any major sides? Amazing work btw

----------


## Huher

> How are you feeling on that cycle? Any major sides? Amazing work btw


Fortunately, I've never had major sides, except some gyno problems.
In my last cycle my nipples were sensible and a little puffy from the 3rd week until the end of the cycle, even when I used 1mg arimidex eod with nolva and bromocriptine. I think it was because of the deca .
Now I use only 2x0.5mgs of arimidex a week and 250mgs more deca than in that cycle -and ment too-, and I don't have any nipple issues. I think I might be thankful for the masteron , because my nipples started to get puffy on the first week, but as the masteron kicked in more and more it went away completely. I'll always use deca with masteron from now on.

The only problem is that force feeding's getting more difficult, so I thought I might throw in 25mgs of mk-677 with slin from 6th week to 10th. I've never used mk, and heard that it doesn't do much, but you guys appreciate it so much I wanna give it a run.

End of the 4th week form

----------


## Huher

Day 46

Sorry I was really busy and couldn't write a log.
I stopped dbol around 2.5 weeks ago and my weight dropped to 238 as the water went out. Now it's around 243-244 again, but without the dbol. 

I'll throw in mk-677 and slin next week. How should I use mk? Just throw in a pill (25mgs) before hitting the hay? I'll see what it does on the first week then add 10-15iu fast slin after workouts for 3 weeks.

----------


## Huher

So I just got my lab results.

Nothing was lower than the reference.
These are higher:

Potassium 5.13 ref 3.5-5.1
Urea 9.1 ref 2.8-7.2
GOT 51 ref 5-50
GPT 173 ref 5-50
Monocyta 11.7% ref 2-11
Eosinophil gran. 8.1% ref 2-4
Haemoglobin 172 ref 135-170
TSH 4.85 ref 0.4-4

Btw I caught a cold on Monday and I took meds all week, the lab was done on Friday morning.

----------


## Huher

Sad news, my supplier ran out of ment. 
Since my lab was good my doc said I have to run some milk thistle to bring down the GPT and GOT, and I don't have to take a rest after the cycle, so I decided to change compounds and the base too.

So here are the plans:

I'm leaving ment this week (7th) and I'm gonna run 3ml-750mg tren mix (75mg tren ace 75mg tren hexa 100mg tren ena /1ml) for 10 weeks til week 18.
I'm starting 25mg mk-677 a day before bed next week.
I'll leave the masteron on week 15.
I'll leave the deca on week 12. 
I'll drop the test to 300mg from week 12. I'd like to try tren with low test to get a harder shape.

So basically from next week the cycle
8-18 750 tren mix
8-12 900 deca
8-12 1000 test e
12-18 300mg test mix
8-15 400 masteron e
8-18 25mg mk-677
10-13 and 15-18 slin

Thoughts? I was thinking on changing the deca to boldenone from week 12 but I don't see any extra benefit from that.

----------


## Huher

1st day of MK-677 experience

Tbh I never thougth that this shit is so intense, I'm very surprised.
I took 25mgs with my last meal and went to bed 15 mins later. My heart rate increased so fast in that 15 mins, when I hit the bed I couldn't fall asleep. Appr 20mins after that I started to sweat like a horse, and my HR was elevated. I was really struggling to fall asleep, but I couldn't for 1-1.5hours. 
I just slept around 6 hours, but I'm more fresh than with 8 hours of sleep. I'm not really really hungry, but remarkably more hungry. I feel a little bit fuller and harder too.

My new idea is that I always wake up once every night around 2-3 am, so I'll drink a shake of 10g of bcaa that time to fuel my recovery.

----------


## Huher

It's just the 3rd day of mk and I literally can't believe my eyes, holy shit
Since the first tren injection went in on Saturday, it's impossible that it kicked in so fast, so my results must be because of the mk
Firstly, my morning weight was 238 on Friday, today it was 249.3 and nothing changed since Friday, just that I'm taking 25mg mk before bed.
Secondly, I repped my 5rm for 8 reps today on bench and used bigger weight in every set during the whole workout, and managed to do the same amount of reps as a week before with lighter weight
Thirdly, I just can't get tired, actually I felt bad at the end of the training cus I thought I must have forgot an exercise cus I wasn't tired lol

I'm gonna start using fast and long-acting slin for 4 weeks around Friday like this:
6am 30g protein (shake) 40g peanut butter
6.30am 120g carbs from oats
*10am 10iu fast slin after workout* 
10.15 am 50g carbs and 30g protein with 5g bcaa shake
11am meal 110g carbs (rice) 90g protein (chicken)
3pm meal 90g carbs (rice) 70g protein (chicken)
*5.30pm 5iu lantus slin*
6.15pm 90g carbs (rice) 70g protein (chicken)
9pm 30g protein (casein) 5g bcaa 30g flaxseed oil 15g carbs, 25mg mk-677

----------


## Huher

I changed my slin routine, cus I couldn't get fast slin, only lantus. Now I shoot 30iu lantus immediately after waking up. 

Everything is going well so far, weight is 252. I have another 8-9 weeks, goal is to get 255-256. A small rest will follow that, then I'll be going for 265 til the end of the year. If I reach 280 in 2021, my first competition will be in spring 2022 in open category where my stage weight must be under 218. I think 280 is a good base to reach that.

----------


## Huher

Since I love to lift heavy, I always got tired too soon on chest-back day and felt it's not as efficient as it should be, so here is my new workout plan:

Monday chest + 2 front delt and 1 side delt exercise
Tuesday arms
Wednesday rest
Thursday back + 2 rear delt exercise + traps
Friday chest + 1 front delt and 2 side delt exercise
Saturday legs
Sunday back + 1 rear delt exercise + traps

I was sick and had to skip 3 training days from friday to sunday, but now weight is around 249 again, with a little less water. I have another 7 weeks to go before the rest.

----------


## Chark

Nothing to add other than I’ve been reading/following. Keep up the good work!

----------


## Huher

Weight is 253.7 and I've lost some fat in middle section. It's the 12th week of the 18, 255 is in reach.



I'm thinking about doing a 6-8 weeks mini cut in my cruise phase with trt dose test and some winny just to lose around 10-15lbs. What are your thoughts?

----------


## Chark

Looking good man! Legs are BEEFY!!

----------


## Huher

What's up with you guys?
I'm thinking on bringing this thread further. 
Little update: I finished that cycle, had a rest, had another cycle, went up to 255lbs, but lockdown come in around november and I stopped it. Had some mental issues with starting again, so I didn't go to the gym from nov 2020 until July 10th, 2021. I didn't eat properly (~1800kcal a day) and didn't train at all. I lost some muscle and size, so decided to start doing cardio 3x100mins a week to be shredded at least for a month before getting back to the gym. I was around 205 when started training, with much less fat and water. 

Now I'm in the middle of a cycle, lean bulking, ~220lbs, but in my best form ever. Just consider that my arms are only 0.3 inches smaller, but my waist got an incredible 6 inches thinner.
Also I'm on much less gear. I'm on the 9th week of this cycle:
1-10 600 sust
10-15 300 sust
1-12 500 eq
5-15 600 deca 
8-15 60mg dbol 

I will do a pic of the current shape, but until that here are some of my form around the end of august.




Would love to hear your thoughts :AaGreen22:

----------


## Obs

> What's up with you guys?
> I'm thinking on bringing this thread further. 
> Little update: I finished that cycle, had a rest, had another cycle, went up to 255lbs, but lockdown come in around november and I stopped it. Had some mental issues with starting again, so I didn't go to the gym from nov 2020 until July 10th, 2021. I didn't eat properly (~1800kcal a day) and didn't train at all. I lost some muscle and size, so decided to start doing cardio 3x100mins a week to be shredded at least for a month before getting back to the gym. I was around 205 when started training, with much less fat and water. 
> 
> Now I'm in the middle of a cycle, lean bulking, ~220lbs, but in my best form ever. Just consider that my arms are only 0.3 inches smaller, but my waist got an incredible 6 inches thinner.
> Also I'm on much less gear. I'm on the 9th week of this cycle:
> 1-10 600 sust
> 10-15 300 sust
> 1-12 500 eq
> ...


You are looking beastly man it's good to see you're still around

----------


## Huher

Thanks brother, I'm just trying to make it to my first comp. I don't know where it will happen tho, since I will be 24 next July and fall out of junior category :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## Obs

> Thanks brother, I'm just trying to make it to my first comp. I don't know where it will happen tho, since I will be 24 next July and fall out of junior category


I was never as big as you but I miss looking sort of like that.

----------


## Huher

> I was never as big as you but I miss looking sort of like that.


C'mon man, if it's you on your profile pic, you're twice as big as me :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Huher

> Also I'm on much less gear. I'm on the 9th week of this cycle:
> 1-10 600 sust
> 10-15 300 sust
> 1-12 500 eq
> 5-15 600 deca 
> 8-15 60mg dbol


It's the 10th week so I will drop the test to 300 next week, but also decided to add in 300 tren ena a week to the mix and since I'll be doing 2 19-nors, I'll add 200 drost prop aka masteron , cus it worked wonders for me last time with nors. Also I'll extend it to 18-20 weeks, so from this week it's 300 sust, 600 deca, 300 tren e, 200 masterone for the rest 8-10 weeks and 60mg dbol for 5 weeks.
I just realized I forgot to tell about my wo routine and meals. Now I train only 5 times a week. Mon-rest, Tue-chest,delts,calves,abs, Wed-rest, Thurs-arms,calves,abs, Fri-delts, traps, Sat-legs, calves, Sun-back,traps,abs and rear delts. 
I use free heavy weights and machines too. 
Squat is 510x8 and 550x5, bench is 270x8. Yes, I know, my bench is pretty weak, but I'm working on it.

Finally, my macros (I only count protein from dairy and meat)
Rest day 243g protein, 245g ch, 55g fats -> 2430kcal
Wo day 273g protein, 296g ch, 40g fats -> 2636 kcal
My morning fasted weight today was 220lbs.
Maybe my kcals and carbs are a bit low, but damn I've never been in such a great shape, and I don't want to bulk back to my previous fatty form.

----------


## Huher

When the gyms closed here in last December, I was 245-255, with much much more fat and water and barely visible abs.
Today's morning fasted weight was 220.5 with a 6-pack.

It's my second week on tren e and 3rd day on masteron and low test. I'm really excited to see what happens when these bad boys kick in and I drop some water due to lower estrogen. I will post a pic soon if I don't forget it :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## kelkel

Look forward to seeing the pics Huher!

----------


## Huher

First pic was taken this morning right after waking up, the second was taken yesterday, 2 hours after workout, after my last meal, minutes before bed.

----------


## Huher

Little update

I'm totally fine, fasted weight is still around 220, but this time I will only go by mirror and not scale, so that doesn't bother me. It works, since I'm getting harder, fuller and dryer week by week. It's unbelievable for me, I have never been in such a great form in my life. When I came back to training ~ 4 months ago, I wasn't expecting this at all, so I'm very very happy with the results. Definitely my best cycle so far, and I'm on around half the dosages than before.
The other day one of the guys in the gym I never talked to came to me asking if I was on comp prep or something lol
Really excited to see the end results! Still around 6 weeks to go.

----------


## Huher

> You seem to have gotten over the shyness you had in your first post. Getting shredded will do that!


Haha  :LOL:  sorry for those pics
Absolutely true
Since I wanna compete, I have to get used to people watching me in thongs and etc  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## charger69

> Look forward to seeing the pics Huher!


You asked for it.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Huher

> You asked for it.  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw Regan Grimes's pics with only a sock on the willy, so thought these would be acceptable :Shrug:   :AaGreen22:

----------


## Huher

Little update

Tomorrow is the end of the 10th week of deca , I have 3-4 weeks to go, then change to cruise which will be 250 test e for anything between 4-10 weeks, bloodwork will determine the exact amount. Then will start a blast but only with test e and deca. 

Fasted weight is still around 220-221, but I feel and look bigger. Upped the carbs by 30g from this week.

Strength is a bit strange. My squats were always strong and my bench press was weak. Now they are inverted. I couldn't really increase weights on squats, but my bench press is through the roof. I've put on 27.5lbs on my 8 rep bp max in 7 weeks. Literally adding weight every week and rep it for the same amount. I'm 2 reps away from my last years bp 8 rep max, with 33 lbs less bodyweight.

----------


## Huher

I guess my quads saw what I wrote this morning lol
Today was leg day. I squatted 6 reps with 505 lbs in the previous weeks, but today did 8 reps with 505, went for 550 and did also 8 reps. :Shrug:

----------


## Huher

Update

Strength is awesome, squatted 573lbs for a solid 6 reps on last legday. Weight dropped to around 218.5, but that's probably because I dropped dbol 2 weeks ago, so that was water weight. I'm leaner and around 4.4lbs heavier than before dbol, so I guess that's more or less muscle gain.
Btw I'm getting leaner even with the adjusted diet so I cut out masteron yesterday and will also cut out tren e on saturday and swap sustanon to test enanthate .
My sust dose was low because of the two 19-nors, but as they get out of my system I might up the test to ~500-750 a week and leave deca the same. I use 0.5mg arimidex eod now with the 300 sust, but won't increase that until my nipples get sensitive.

Healthwise I feel excellent, much much better than while on dbol (I will not use it ever again bc of the extreme aromatisation issues I had), blood pressure is around 130/60 and that's fantastic for me considering I always had it between 140 and 150 from 8th grade. Bloodwork is due in 2 weeks.

I haven't talked about my daily supplements yet so will do it now.

Ashwagandha 240mg
Coenzim q10 60mg
Milk thistle 500mg
Grape seed extract 400mg
EPA 416mg
DHA 294mg
Vitamin A 10000IU
B1 150mg
B2 40mg
B3 50mg
B5 50mg
B6 25mg
B7 50mcg
B8 50mg
Inositol 50mg
PABA 50mg
B12 50mcg
Folate 400mcg
C 1500mg
Rose hip 215mg
D3 1300IU
E 414,61 IU
Calcium 500mg
Iron 15mg
Iodine 225mcg
Magnesium 250mg
Zinc 11.25mg
Copper 1.5mg
Manganese 5mg
Selenium 20.5mcg
L-glutamic acid HCl 25mg
Betaine HCl 25mg
Glucosamine 550mg
MSM 350mg
Chondroitin 250mg

If you would add something feel free to reply, I'm open to new ideas.

----------


## Cylon357

> Update
> 
> If you would add something feel free to reply, I'm open to new ideas.


Are you taking the grape seed extract for the prostate or ? I have had pretty good luck with saw palmetto and stinging nettle root, I'm using a mutli-ingredient supplement right now, one that actually seems to be worth it.

If you have joint issues, which I bet right now you don't with the deca , then tumeric / curcumin works for me in this regard.

----------


## Huher

> Are you taking the grape seed extract for the prostate or ? I have had pretty good luck with saw palmetto and stinging nettle root, I'm using a mutli-ingredient supplement right now, one that actually seems to be worth it.
> 
> If you have joint issues, which I bet right now you don't with the deca, then tumeric / curcumin works for me in this regard.


I'm taking it only as an antioxidant.
Luckily I have never had any joint issues at all and I hope it stays the same for some decades haha
Btw I've never had issues with prostate either, but will buy some saw palmetto next week after starting higher test, just to stay on the safe side. 

Thanks for the suggestion!

----------


## Huher

Update

Upped my macros, now it's 
277 protein, 295 ch, 50 fat, ~2738 kcal on rest days
312 protein, 355 ch, 50 fat, ~3118 kcal on wo days

Left masterone more than 2 weeks ago and tren e 1.5 weeks ago, deca is the same, changed 300mg sustanone a week to 750mg test e, arimidex still 0.5mg eod, 20mg nolvadex ed before bed

I'm still waiting for the test e to kick in, I've been on it for 11 days now. Strength is increasing, did 6 reps of squats with 595 last week.

----------


## Huher

Update

I felt very sleepy all day on Wednesday, which was really weird, because I sleep 8-9 hours every day. Then my throat became sore on Thursday, and I had a small fever (38°C) Friday morning. I took 1000mg metamizole and the fever went away in an hour. I did a covid antigen test and it came out positive. I've trained as usual in the past days, had no issues with working out at all so I guess it's not a big deal. I haven't had higher temperature than 37°C since yesterday morning, only my throat is sore, no cough, and sometimes I have stuffy nose for an hour or so. 
I've upped my vitamin C to 6-7000mg a day and take no meds, but I'm feeling better day by day.

Today was leg day and I did 7 reps with 595 (I had 1-2 reps more in the tank) so next week I'm moving to 617lbs. My best was 6 reps with 617lbs last year with 250 body weight, I hope I will get that next session with 220ish bw. That would be a great Christmas present for me :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Cylon357

> Update
> 
> I felt very sleepy all day on Wednesday, which was really weird, because I sleep 8-9 hours every day. Then my throat became sore on Thursday, and I had a small fever (38°C) Friday morning. I took 1000mg metamizole and the fever went away in an hour. I did a covid antigen test and it came out positive. I've trained as usual in the past days, had no issues with working out at all so I guess it's not a big deal. I haven't had higher temperature than 37°C since yesterday morning, only my throat is sore, no cough, and sometimes I have stuffy nose for an hour or so. 
> I've upped my vitamin C to 6-7000mg a day and take no meds, but I'm feeling better day by day.
> 
> Today was leg day and I did 7 reps with 595 (I had 1-2 reps more in the tank) so next week I'm moving to 617lbs. My best was 6 reps with 617lbs last year with 250 body weight, I hope I will get that next session with 220ish bw. That would be a great Christmas present for me


Damn, Covid-19 is just being a jerk! It seems like you are getting off easy though, relatively speaking, so that's good!

----------


## kelkel

> Today was leg day and I did 7 reps with 595 (I had 1-2 reps more in the tank) so next week I'm moving to 617lbs. My best was 6 reps with 617lbs last year with 250 body weight, I hope I will get that next session with 220ish bw. That would be a great Christmas present for me



That's moving some weight!

----------


## Huher

By the way, I'm thinking about changing my workout split. I see more and more articles and pros saying that training every muscle twice a week is much better. Also wanna train hams and quads on separate days and start training glutes too.

My split now is 5 days workout-2 days rest
Mon-rest
Tue-chest (5 exercises x4 sets), light delts (1x4 sets each head), calves (1x4 sets)
Wed-rest
Thu-arms (3x4 sets bis, 3x4 sets tris), calves (1x4), abs (1x4)
Fri-delts (2x4 each head), traps (1x4)
Sat-legs (5x5 sets), calves (2x4)
Sun-back (6x4), traps (1x4), abs (1x4)

I'll come back with my new plan in a short time. I'd really appreciate if you told me your thoughts about it!

----------


## Huher

So here is my brand new training plan


Edit: swapped mon and tue, and thu and fri, and put hams on tuesday to have more rest between quads and hams. Oh and I forgot that I'll train glutes and adductors on saturday.

----------


## Huher

Consulted with an IFBB pro from my country about my plans for the next year. He said my new training routine is perfect, but changed my meal plan A LOT. 

My macros from this week
Training days 420g protein, 400g ch, 90g fat, 4100 kcal
Rest days 385g protein, 335 ch, 90g fat, 3700 kcal

I guess things start to get really serious from now. :Evil2:

----------


## Huher

Update

I thought my blood pressure will be high after this much time on deca , so I measured it every day for a week and it's always around 120-125/45-55, which I think is excellent.

I just started feeling the high test kicking in. Strength is climbing alongside with bodyweight and I'm fuller than before. Last leg day results: did 6 reps with 617, went up to 680 for 2 reps and did a drop set from there. 
I absolutely love my new training split, it's awesome. I feel like it's working better, but time will tell. At least I enjoy it much more. I can't wait to see the results of the next 2 months before cruising again.

High test also increased my metabolism I guess, because very slowly, but I'm getting leaner. It's growing time, so we've upped cals. 
Macros now: 
Training 425g protein/447g ch/91g fats 4307kcal
Rest 390g protein/385g ch/85g fats 3865kcal
Morning fasted weight is 218lbs but with a slight 8-pack

----------


## Huher

Update

Everything is fine, morning fasted weight is ~224lbs, with nearly the same bodyfat. 
It seems like I'm starting my first hgh cycle in a few weeks with slin.
The plan is 750-1000mg test e, 300mg tren ace 6 weeks on 6 weeks off, maybe 500mg deca a week, up to 5 ius of GH on workout days split in two (5x a week), slin 10-15 ius at once.
I have afternoon workouts on tuesday, wednesday and friday. Schedule on these days: 4.50am 2,5iu GH, 5.20am 10-15iu slin, 5.30am first meal oatmeal with whey protein, 3pm 2,5iu GH, 3.30pm pre-workout meal.
I have morning workouts on saturday and sunday.
Schedule: 6.00am 2,5iu GH, 6.30 10-15iu slin, 6.40 first meal, 1pm 10-15iu slin, 1.10pm post-workout shake, 1.40 post-workout meal, 3.30pm 2,5iu GH.

This cycle is waaay more advanced then my previous ones, so I'm really looking forward to it! Goal is to reach 240+ in 20 weeks with nearly same condition.

I'd be happy to see your thoughts, advice, adjustments.

----------


## charger69

> Update
> 
> Everything is fine, morning fasted weight is ~224lbs, with nearly the same bodyfat. 
> It seems like I'm starting my first hgh cycle in a few weeks with slin.
> The plan is 750-1000mg test e, 300mg tren ace 6 weeks on 6 weeks off, maybe 500mg deca a week, up to 5 ius of GH on workout days split in two (5x a week), slin 10-15 ius at once.
> I have afternoon workouts on tuesday, wednesday and friday. Schedule on these days: 4.50am 2,5iu GH, 5.20am 10-15iu slin, 5.30am first meal oatmeal with whey protein, 3pm 2,5iu GH, 3.30pm pre-workout meal.
> I have morning workouts on saturday and sunday.
> Schedule: 6.00am 2,5iu GH, 6.30 10-15iu slin, 6.40 first meal, 1pm 10-15iu slin, 1.10pm post-workout shake, 1.40 post-workout meal, 3.30pm 2,5iu GH.
> 
> ...


Just a personal opinion.. save the Tren. Test and deca will do just fine. No AI and you will get the benefit of the estrogen (assuming you can handle it). 
I used to take slin pre workout but have scrapped that and only take it post workout to move the food I to the muscle while its craving food. Pre workout sometimes would have me get a little hypo. Try doing a leg workout with low sugar. Not fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Huher

> Just a personal opinion.. save the Tren . Test and deca will do just fine. No AI and you will get the benefit of the estrogen (assuming you can handle it). 
> I used to take slin pre workout but have scrapped that and only take it post workout to move the food I to the muscle while it’s craving food. Pre workout sometimes would have me get a little hypo. Try doing a leg workout with low sugar. Not fun
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the input, charger!
I will save it for comp prep then.
My insulin 's description says with subq injections the phase of its maximum action is between 1 and 4 hours after injection and the duration of action is 7 to 9 hours, so I assume if I take it at 6.30am and workout from 10.30 I might be fine. If not, I can still use it IM and it's a bit faster.

I'm thinking about other splits with GH. I don't want to spend a shitload of money first, so I maximized my GH dosage around 20ius/week. Wouldn't another split benefit more? For example, 2x7+1x6 ius a week or 6ius eod or 2x8 a week instead of 5x4-5ius?
I have my bloodwork back tomorrow, and if it's fine I'm hopping on this cycle from February. I'm on the 3rd week of 1g test e and 12th week of 750 deca now, so I will drop the deca to 500 then.

----------


## Huher

Lab results came back
To be honest, I'm really surprised and happy, because after ~6 months of b&c I thought my results would be much much much worse, but they're nearly the same compared to when I was completely off cycle. 

MCV (96,4 instead of 96) and hematocrit (0,53 instead of 0,49) are slightly above ref.
GOT and GPT is elevated, 60 and 61 instead of 37.
ALP is slightly low, 39 instead of 40. 
Cholesterol is slightly low, 2,76 instead of 2,8.
HDL is low, 0,49 instead of >1, but LDL is mid-range.

The only things that bother me are carbamide and creatinine, especially carbamide.
Carbamide (10,8 instead of 6,6) and creatinine (129 instead of 115) is high, but egfr is good. 
Should I be worried?

----------

